# Mercury Pacemaker Fender Ornament



## Bikermaniac (Jan 13, 2018)

Pretty sure some folks need this:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=391959769299


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 13, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Pretty sure some folks need this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bicycle-Mercury-Pacemaker-Fender-Ornament-prewar-balloon-tire-Skip-Tooth/391959769299?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140725133649&meid=63566e0343e44b38af1ce18058fb8bad&pid=100276&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=142647820376&_trksid=p2060778.c100276.m3476
> View attachment 737232



PLASTIC


----------



## removed (Jan 21, 2018)

PLASTIC?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> PLASTIC






CRIPPLE said:


> PLASTIC?



Yes, as stated in the listing. Same ornament that is currently on my Merc.


----------



## removed (Jan 21, 2018)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> SO YOU'RE LIKE TRYING TO SELL YOUR METAL ONES ON SOMEONE ELSE'S POST TO SELL THEIRS?? LOW RENT!



How's that? There was no mention of mine being for sale. And this is not a for sale thread, but merely a link to one for sale on eBay. Relax Alan.

There, I've edited my post so that there is no confusion. Jeeze...


----------



## kreika (Jan 23, 2018)

I let somebody years ago copy one of mine and he did them in plastic chrome. Wonder if this is the same person? They copied some lenses I had also....


----------



## removed (Jan 24, 2018)

WAS ONE OF THE LENSES YOU DID FOR THE SKYLARK SPEEDO IN THE BUCKET


----------



## removed (Jan 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> How's that? There was no mention of mine being for sale. And this is not a for sale thread, but merely a link to one for sale on eBay. Relax Alan.
> 
> There, I've edited my post so that there is no confusion. Jeeze...



THAT WAS QUITE AN EDIT AFTER YOUR DELETE..IM GETTIN YOUR NUMBER


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## kreika (Jan 26, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> THAT WAS QUITE AN EDIT AFTER YOUR DELETE..IM GETTIN YOUR NUMBER




What does” I’m gettin your number mean exactly?”


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 26, 2018)

This post just...


----------



## removed (Jan 27, 2018)

kreika said:


> What does” I’m gettin your number mean exactly?”



It means that i am getting him figured out


----------



## removed (Jan 27, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> It means that i am getting him figured out


----------



## removed (Jan 27, 2018)

.he's  a badgerer


----------



## removed (Jan 27, 2018)

..


----------

